# Another quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Using my time home with my son to the utmost. (Also, a little bit of avoidance of actually trying the machine quilting). This one is a scrap Sister's Choice block. I love scrap quilts. They're always so warm and cozy! This is going to my sis in law who is going through some tough times and IS my sister by choice.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

WoW! I love it!!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I love it! I don't have a sister, want to adopt me?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Really really nice. Are you going to machine quilt it?


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Very pretty,


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It is indeed gorgeous, I love scrap quilts! What a lucky sister you have!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIMUS !!! I love the border !!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like what you made. The Sister by Choice in Law, is a lucky lady to have you for family.

It's lovely.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the way the blocks play tricks on me! Great quilt top.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's just gorgeous! Yes, it really does look cozy and friendly and "homey." What size bed does it fit?


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

It's beautiful! I really love that border. Uuummmm.....gives me ideas.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Amyd..you are officially adopted! lol..Maura...just got it all sprayed and pinned this morning. This will be my first time machine quilting and i'm TERRIFIED lol. Miz Mary...the border triangles were my leftovers from making some of the other pieces of this quilt. I had almost 500 of the triangles and decided to give this a whirl. Thanks everyone for their comments!!


----------



## Jus Learnin (Sep 1, 2007)

What a sweet act of kindness that You are doing for Your Sister!
She'll be thrilled to recieve such a beatiful quilt!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

That's beautiful.


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

How lovely! I love scrap quilts like that. I especially love your pieced half-square triangle border. What a great accent to the whole quilt.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very pretty!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Your quilt is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love scrap quilts.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
I love scrap quilts too.
bopeep


----------

